# Favourite Lyrics



## sopherina (Dec 24, 2008)

*DEBOUT SUR LE ZINC- LA DECLARATION*
C'est un peu une déclaration
Que je te fais car il est temps, je crois
Quand certains rêvent de nation, de football ou de vrais combats
Moi c'est vers toi que je tend les bras quand ça ne va pas
Ma cervelle et mes sentiments
Je te les donne, ils sont pour toi
Le reste on en reparlera

Pour vivre avec toi
Tu es mon chez moi
Mon premier et mon second choix
Mon rêve d'absolu qui ne tarit pas

Je te dois mes premiers frissons et mes premiers coups sur les doigts
Mais pour un mot ou une chanson
J'aurais donné n'importe quoi
Malgré tous mes démons
Les menottes que j'ai aux bras
Si je te quitte pour de bon
Le lendemain je cours vers toi
Le reste on en reparlera

Pour vivre avec toi
Tu es mon chez moi
Mon premier et mon second choix
Mon rêve d'absolu qui ne tarit pas

C'est un peu une déclaration
Même si je sais que tu n'es pas
Le remède ni la solution
Tu n'es qu'une attelle a mon bras
Ce petit rien qui nous lie aux autres
Quand ça ne va pas
Un ultime langage de survie qui remet le monde à l'endroit
Le reste on en reparlera

Pour vivre avec toi
Tu es mon chez moi
Mon premier et mon second choix
Mon rêve d'absolu qui ne tarit pas


----------

